# Sauce for the goose?



## KenOC

"A new chamber orchestra has launched in Vancouver featuring women -- and those who identify as women -- playing the works of female composers. The Allegra Chamber Orchestra will debut on June 26…"

The orchestra will be 100% female and will not hire men. It will not, so far as possible, perform music written by men. Wasn't another orchestra accused of this sort of thing not long ago?

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...-showcases-women-in-classical-music-1.3653610


----------



## Morimur

KenOC said:


> "A new chamber orchestra has launched in Vancouver featuring women -- and those who identify as women -- playing the works of female composers. The Allegra Chamber Orchestra will debut on June 26…"
> 
> The orchestra will be 100% female and will not hire men. It will not, so far as possible, perform music written by men. Wasn't another orchestra accused of this sort of thing not long ago?
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...-showcases-women-in-classical-music-1.3653610


Those crazy Canadians! What will they think of next?


----------



## Ukko

Both discriminating and inclusive. Probably not enough skilled T musicians around to muscle in and take over the orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sauce for the goose?*

re·verse dis·crim·i·na·tion
_noun_


(in the context of the allocation of resources or employment) the practice or policy of favoring individuals belonging to groups known to have been discriminated against previously.


----------



## Ukko

Isn't this statement about sauces attributed to a French chef?


----------



## Pugg

Ukko said:


> Isn't this statement about sauces attributed to a French chef?


You've got in one. :cheers:


----------

